
Tell HN: Happy Easter - killin_dan
Hey, I just wanted to tell y&#x27;all happy Easter and that we&#x27;re all in this together. I just spent my first Easter apart from my family, and I wanted to use this time to let some other loners know that we are in this together.<p>Eat something juicy and take it easy today!
======
19kuba22
It is also my first easter in 20 years away from my family. And people in the
place where I am now don't celebrate so it was more difficult to do it, but I
prepared the best easter basket I could and painted eggs with my girlfriend.
It wasn't that bad, but I wish I was home for it.

Happy easter!

------
symfony_
Happy easter to you too, send from the office at 1.26AM working on mission
critical hardware failures.

------
sova
in it together and to make it awesome for one another

